# Past Papers for BDS (Karachi University)?



## etcetera (Jan 16, 2011)

Are past papers for Bds available anywhere? I am referring to the karachi university ones. Any books for practice? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## rassan (Oct 15, 2008)

*Sorry, only have UHS past papers. Check out with your fellow students, ask seniors or look for them in the library. Sometimes even medical bookshops have them.*


----------



## sadia khan (Aug 28, 2011)

BDS past paper available or nt.................


----------



## sadia khan (Aug 28, 2011)

i need BDS 1st year past paper......


----------



## abdullah9112 (Jan 19, 2011)

rassan said:


> *Sorry, only have UHS past papers. Check out with your fellow students, ask seniors or look for them in the library. Sometimes even medical bookshops have them.*


are these for entry test?
#confused


----------



## warriors (Jan 27, 2012)

send me ur email add...i'l mail you..and which subjects u want???


----------



## etcetera (Jan 16, 2011)

warriors said:


> send me ur email add...i'l mail you..and which subjects u want???


can't you post them here it will be convenient for so many others too.


----------



## warriors (Jan 27, 2012)

bhai i have to make those papers scanned then only i'l b able to mail you guyz..and its size vary ac to the image quality...so how can i post it here??? i also have last year pre-prof papers as well of diff colleges which are affiliated with the K.U..i just want to help you guyz agay its upto u so that u should score good gradez and in return i just need prayers...thatz all...i dnt have that much time k i should start writing every single question here...plz make it convenient for me also...


----------



## etcetera (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry, I think you misunderstood me what i meant by posting was posting images or scans of it.In the past I have seen someone upload some papers on 4shared which is a free file sharing website.In this way so many people can access it and you wont need to email it to each an every person which I think is really painstaking.Btw which subjects do you have??


----------



## warriors (Jan 27, 2012)

yup i knw abt the 4shared website...but v need to upload first all those stuff on that website..im having quite hectic schedule..will upload day by day...


----------



## sadia khan (Aug 28, 2011)

i need bds 2nd year past paper of karachi university....................


----------



## themediater (Jan 24, 2012)

what the hell i cant post


----------



## warriors (Jan 27, 2012)

Sadia khan: just wait for a day or two..i'l b getting all the stuff of 2nd Prof BDS from my frndz so will mail u soon..currently i have only 1st year stuff...


----------



## warriors (Jan 27, 2012)

etcetera said:


> Sorry, I think you misunderstood me what i meant by posting was posting images or scans of it.In the past I have seen someone upload some papers on 4shared which is a free file sharing website.In this way so many people can access it and you wont need to email it to each an every person which I think is really painstaking.Btw which subjects do you have??


currently i have only BDS 1st prof paperz + BCQ's.....will get 2nd prof papers + BCQ's very soon...


----------



## sadia khan (Aug 28, 2011)

last time i meg u i neend 2nd year past paper of karachi university....and any university of karachi kmdc past paper lcmd fatima jinaah...altamsh..if u have then send on my id [email protected].........i need bcqs and seqs bohat plzz arrange for me


----------



## sadia khan (Aug 28, 2011)

i m waiting for ur replyyy kindly replyy on my id


----------



## warriors (Jan 27, 2012)

check ur email...xtrmly sorry...was busy in studies...i'v mailed u the kmdc patho bcq's.....check it out....


----------



## warriors (Jan 27, 2012)

fjdc patho 2008 sent...kindly forward otherz as well...jazakALLAH


----------



## sadia khan (Aug 28, 2011)

thank u so so so much..per is mai question paper hai ya nahi...tooth morpolology histology...community dentistry ka pattern samajh nahi araha..agar app kay pas question paper ya phelay kay pre prof hai to send me on my idd


----------



## sadia khan (Aug 28, 2011)

mai sab ko send karoongi app itna accha kam kar rahay hain...sab ki help horahi hai mai bhi sab ki help karoongiii thankkk uuuu


----------



## sadia khan (Aug 28, 2011)

comunnity dentistry,,,tooth morpology ka paper send kardainnn i neend this


----------



## sadia khan (Aug 28, 2011)

u said me.u'l b getting all the stuff of 2nd Prof BDS for me......


----------



## sherry1234 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey im looking for 2nd year BDS papers..along with bcqs.. i have my 2nd year exam in about 2 months i guess so neeed material if anyone has any papers please inbox me..thank youu


----------



## Salwa Awais (Nov 12, 2012)

I need past prof papers of 1st year bds.


----------



## saqisgd (Mar 13, 2013)

thank u so so so much.


----------



## saqisgd (Mar 13, 2013)

where is paper tell me about this


----------



## Nayab Tatla (Jun 9, 2013)

i need BDS past papers. (Second year). can you mail me??


----------



## Tooba (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi, does anyone have past papers of final prof BDS?


----------



## Alaiza khan (Aug 9, 2013)

please if anyone has past papers of final year bds please mail me ......

- - - Updated - - -

please if anyone has past papers of final year bds please mail me ......


----------



## anusha123 (Mar 29, 2015)

hi,i m a bds student of second year. i would b really thank ful agar app bds second year k MCQS share krden..KU ka ppr patern change hua ,, ab se srf BCQS n EMQS ayngay ...tw plz hlp.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm in LMDC.. I need past papers WITH answers.. for 1st year... anyone??


----------



## anusha123 (Mar 29, 2015)

Can any one get me bds 2 yr profs of kU....urgent pls...if u can...mail me at [email protected]


----------

